

Ticketmaster is evil and must die (2008) - trusche
http://consumerist.com/2008/10/ticketmaster-is-evil-and-must-die.html

======
trusche
It seems nothing much has changed since this post. I just backed out of an
online ticket purchase and will trust to find tickets at the venue instead
because I'm equally upset by the amount of the "convenience surcharge" and
it's name.

Any startups out there tackling this quasi-monopoly?

------
orangecat
As I've said before, Ticketmaster's reason for existence is to be hated. It
allows events and venues to charge close to the market-clearing price, while
pointing to Ticketmaster as the bad guy who is "gouging" you.

